# Plant shaping



## dierichmotorsports (Mar 23, 2020)

Welcome to today's episode of I'm a newbie. My question is on plant shaping. As I am just switching from 18/6 to 12/12 schedual on plants that are 11 weeks from sprout. So I just let them grow how they want or should I start trimming them up and if so how do I go about doing it? Thank you for tunning into today's episode.


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2020)

Some just let them grow-- some shape them -- Some do the SCROG ( Screen Of Green )- with them or LST them (Low Stress Training )-- 1 is over the legal plant limit for me -- So I don't count -- I start shaping them small because I have to grow small plants -- I do more of  a SOG - ( Sea Of Green)- a bunch of plants in a small area - Shaping a plant is where I get cuttings for clones!-- 12 plants ?-- U might want SCROG !
Lots of work but great return for one plant !


----------



## dierichmotorsports (Mar 23, 2020)

We have 6 plants going right now. I think 5 indica and 1 sativa. They are around 24 inches tall (from base of pot to top of plant).


----------



## Keef (Mar 23, 2020)

If U are in a legal state U may want to consider just buying clones -' veg them a while them flip them to bloom !-- It wouldn't hurt to pinch the top out to promote branching on these


----------



## dierichmotorsports (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm in Michigan and have my caregiver medical card so realistically I can grow 24 plants. I am planning on running an outside grow of some clones but as for my next inside grow I am looking at ordering some zittles. I have had that staring before and I loved the high it gave me.


----------



## dierichmotorsports (Mar 23, 2020)

My overall curious question is I feel all the big fan leaves are not going to let enough lights through to the lower branches. I have a 600w full spectrum light on top of the plants and a 400w led on the one side and am looking for my other light to out on the other side.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2020)

Welcome to my world.   After you flip the lights is NOT the time to shape your plants.  Trimming the ends of your plants (the bud sites) after telling the plants to flower is not a good idea. I'm gonna do something I never do.  Go over to my 2020 grow thread and read through it.


----------



## dierichmotorsports (Mar 23, 2020)

I just flipped the schedule today. They haven't even hit there new night time yet.


----------



## dierichmotorsports (Mar 23, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Welcome to my world.   After you flip the lights is NOT the time to shape your plants.  Trimming the ends of your plants (the bud sites) after telling the plants to flower is not a good idea. I'm gonna do something I never do.  Go over to my 2020 grow thread and read through it.


Where do I find that thread at?


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 23, 2020)

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/th...ow-gorrilla-glue-and-sonic-screwdriver.77163/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2020)

Any training or trimming should be done in veg stage so they have time to recover before you put them in flowering.  Also, remember that the bulk of the photosynthesis takes place in those big fan leaves.  I generally only trim leaves if they are not getting enough airflow.  You can kind of tuck them out of the way if you feel they are in the way, but I have never found trimming big fan leaves to be productive.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 1, 2020)

i'll place this here. https://www.growweedeasy.com/defoliation 
https://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-plant-training
try it and see.  indoors we are in control and with perfect plantopia, missing those leaves shouldn't affect it as long as you don't go hog wild.  kinda like the led naysayers back 10yrs ago were and are now adopting.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 1, 2020)

To our naysaying credit, the leds are light years better now


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 6, 2020)

yes they are and that's my point.  in 10 yrs from now maybe defoliation will be widely accepted?


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2020)

docfishwrinkle said:


> yes they are and that's my point.  in 10 yrs from now maybe defoliation will be widely accepted?



Good to see you doc. Hope all is well.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey I see benefits in air flow from selective defoliation. So I ain't knocking it. It's a matter of balance, and finding that point is magical.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 6, 2020)

I tried defoliating, I tried LST on a scrog.  I won't defoliate again, except leaves far past their prime, or bottom buds.

I will pinch tips to cause branching and extreme LSTing.  Tucking fan leaves works better for me, far better.  From my limited experience.

Welcome to MP.


----------

